# Settlement cracks



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Last yr.around this time I had a repair job on some drywall cracks above doorways that were actually running diagonally above door casings.Got a call back today went and looked and several have reappeared.When repaired 1st time around I relief cut, filled with durabond hot mud and fibafused applied followed up with finish coats.Also applied screws around crack to make sure there wouldn't be any movement there.I'm totally aware if structural 9 out 10 it will rear it's ugly head again.The strange thing about it is the other side of the wall in the same doorways that cracked that I had also repaired at that time our flawless.Not even a trace of a crack showing back up! This has got me baffled.Any solutions? I didn't guarantee this to began with but would like to know what else I could try.Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Truss lift /walking trusses. Is it factory trusses ? Those are the worst.

2x12 solid headers ?


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> Truss lift /walking trusses. Is it factory trusses ? Those are the worst.
> 
> 2x12 solid headers ?


Not sure moore.House is about 50 yrs old or so.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hope your getting paid to fix, I would not fix for free,,,,

Theres too many variables at play, is it a baring wall, were doors picture cut out, type of nails or screws used, type of drywall used, who installed dry wall, I could go on.

Bottom line, chit gonna happen in drywall, and there's nothing u can do to stop it from cracking. Were talking about a product that has dirt (fancy word gypsum) stuffed in between two sheets of PAPER, then it gets slapped up on some wood that twist, shrinks, warps and bends, and the contractors expect it to never crack.

But if it does crack,,,, must be the taper who did something wrong,,, so TAPER FIX !!!

Would same said contractor call the wood butcher back to replace any studs in a wall that twisted or warped . No, because thats what wood does, the farmer would tell the CC to piss off.

Structural issues are out of a tapers hands. As long as it has been installed to code, then don't work for free.

theres my 2bucks worth:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MUDBONE said:


> Not sure moore.House is about 50 yrs old or so.


You should have used paper? That's a question. After 50 years that has settled pretty well. Like 2buck said there's many variables at play .


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

MUDBONE said:


> Last yr.around this time I had a repair job on some drywall cracks above doorways that were actually running diagonally above door casings.Got a call back today went and looked and several have reappeared.When repaired 1st time around I relief cut, filled with durabond hot mud and fibafused applied followed up with finish coats.Also applied screws around crack to make sure there wouldn't be any movement there.I'm totally aware if structural 9 out 10 it will rear it's ugly head again.The strange thing about it is the other side of the wall in the same doorways that cracked that I had also repaired at that time our flawless.Not even a trace of a crack showing back up! This has got me baffled.Any solutions? I didn't guarantee this to began with but would like to know what else I could try.Thanks


remove the baseboard and see if drywall is tight to the floor and if it is cut it back.i wouldn't suggest this except you mentioned wall finish on the opposite side was good.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

House is 50 yrs old. When did the cracking start? If recently, what changed?

I like b,mitch's idea.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys are right.I should have chosen my words better.Settlement is probably over kill.Stess cracks would be the norm.50 yrs. it should have settled in by now.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a seasonal thing which means you are never going to get rid of it really. Assuming the board isn't on the floor as B,Mitch suggested, I would cut out that entire piece of rock above the door and put expansion joints on either side of the doorway. It will look out of place but should fix the problem.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> You should have used paper? That's a question. After 50 years that has settled pretty well. Like 2buck said there's many variables at play .


Have used paper in the past on such cracks as these and have had about a 50/50 ratio with it.Thought I would try the fuse method on it.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Any crack is stressful !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a crack above an exterior sliding glass door in my last house. I repaired it a few times and finally repaired it with USG 093 control joint. Looked odd to see a commercial product in my house, but crack never came back.
Soil expands in Winter, and shrinks in Summer, so unless you can stop that it will most likely come back. This is exactly why I say nails are more forgiving than screws.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

At my house..I just paint over top of them !


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> hope your getting paid to fix, I would not fix for free,,,,
> 
> Theres too many variables at play, is it a baring wall, were doors picture cut out, type of nails or screws used, type of drywall used, who installed dry wall, I could go on.
> 
> ...


 In other words your saying drywall is not what it is cracked up to be?:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm curious, are these cracks something new, or are they something that has been a recurring issue for the past 50 years. If they're relatively new, then what changed? 
Did they switch to a different type of heat? They start/stop using a/c or humidifier? Etc etc.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm curious, are these cracks something new, or are they something that has been a recurring issue for the past 50 years. If they're relatively new, then what changed?
> Did they switch to a different type of heat? They start/stop using a/c or humidifier? Etc etc.


Wood heat can bust a home up pretty good too.. No matter the age.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I've had header cracks in ONE house:whistling2:Went back the second time to fix it and found the 2×12 headers incorrectly nailed together. Installed BF screws and watched it suck up tight. . Five years and still Crack free!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> I've had header cracks in ONE house:whistling2:Went back the second time to fix it and found the 2×12 headers incorrectly nailed together. Installed BF screws and watched it suck up tight. . Five years and still Crack free!


I've found that solid headers will cup over time . Usually within the first year in a new home . I do prefer to see solid headers over the interior doors but they will buckle . Causing cracks in the wallboard . 

2buck made a statement here once that really stuck with me !

I'll try not to butcher it up. He said that 'Drywall took the place of plaster not because It was a better product! But Because It Was 1/3 of the cost. ' 
Anytime a builder or H/O gives me any chit about issues with the drywall later down the line ...I shoot that at em ! Then explain that there home was built out of a wet green tree. After that they seem to tone down a bit. And start to understand my side of the story .

I worked on a basement job a few years ago where the main house was all plaster . I asked the H/O how the plaster had held up. They said It looked like it it did the day the Plasterers walked out . Not a crack /pop or blemish anywhere after 27 years . I told them .. Don't expect that same quality in you basement ! Ain't gonna happen! :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well you could do a layer of drywall around the door...do something cool and build it out and cap it off with trim-tex... and make some money doing it. thats want I did around a ceiling that had a stress crack. gave them a cool tray....they loved it:thumbup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> well you could do a layer of drywall around the door...do something cool and build it out and cap it off with trim-tex... and make some money doing it. thats want I did around a ceiling that had a stress crack. gave them a cool tray....they loved it:thumbup:


That may be tough with door trim but I like your thinking $$$


----------



## betillo (Dec 10, 2014)

Used paper tape cover 3 times


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betillo said:


> Used paper tape cover 3 times


I like you already !!:thumbsup:


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

A lot of time the trim right by a stubborn crack will be pulling away as well. So I show the homeowner that if its bad enough to Pop the trim, imagine what the rock goes through 
I had a house they all came back but still Charged to fix again 
I used metal patches. They sold house. Will never know if it held l
Lol


----------

